# What shall we fry today ?



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi everyone,

That section of the news "what shall we cook today" makes me laugh

Each day they fry something different, totally unhealthy - lol

They should change the name to "What shall we fry today" !


Regards, Dave
PS. Today I will be mostly eating salad & fresh tuna fish


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

hhhmmm, I'm on the Atkins diet and have been for 6 years, so I'm allowed to eat tons of fried food and do!!!!LOL

Jox


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

if it's not fried, it's not real food


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

dunmovin said:


> if it's not fried, it's not real food


You cant beat a good "fry up" for breakfast!!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

My OH is Spanish and doesn't know how to cook if it's not using a ton of oil and most of it is fried. But I'd rather he do half of the cooking and have it fried, than have to do it all myself. 
It doesn't seem to do me much harm anyway, I'm still a size 8 after being together for more than 20 years and with low cholesterol last time it was checked. :clap2:


----------



## Merseybob (Mar 4, 2010)

Diet!
I came out to Spain to do a little work on my house I bought and after 4 weeks had lost a stone!!
Felt better but it must have been the excercise of running up and down the 2 flights of stairs in the house and being on my feet for most of the day.
Generally I am on a "See food" diet See and eat it LOL!
I do do eat just about anything and love leaving the English diet at home in the UK except for Bacon Butties in the Morning. Yummy!!!!
I guess next time I am out I may lose a few more pounds but then I am not fat at 6 ft and 14 stone.


----------

